# Leaving HT



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I just wanted to post that I have requested termination of my account here on HobbyTalk and wish you all the best. Thanks for everything and enjoy life to the fullest!

Godspeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Sorry to see you go, I beleive we had a few smooth interactions in the past.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I really don't understand why people post that they are leaving. Why don't they just stop posting?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd like to take this opportunity to post that I intend to keep posting here on HobbyTalk and wish you all the best. Thanks for everything and enjoy life to the fullest.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

FullyLoaded said:


> I just wanted to post that I have requested termination of my account here on HobbyTalk and wish you all the best. Thanks for everything and enjoy life to the fullest!
> 
> Godspeed! :thumbsup:


Hate to see anyone leave HT , because it's a great place to share information, and meet some good people . 

GTODON


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I really don't understand why people post that they are leaving. Why don't they just stop posting?


Ya,I don`t get it either. :wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't get the announcement thing, either.  



TK Solver said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to post that I intend to keep posting here on HobbyTalk and wish you all the best. Thanks for everything and enjoy life to the fullest.


But this post did actually make me laugh so suddenly I spit up my coffee when I read it earlier today. So I got that going for me, which is nice.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

well i think it to stop us for asking what happen to some body that has more on. I glad he posted this but sorry to see he is moving on.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe we can start a "Leaving HobbyTalk" sticky thread? :freak::drunk:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't get why you guys are giving this guy a hard time,yet you act as tho Hornet walks on water. Now just for the record, I don't know either one of these guys, I just don't get the difference.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wheels, I dont know either one of these guys either, 
but its a big family here at HT, for better or for worse.
FLs announcement has come out of the blue for those who dont know his situation.
So, the conversation here has been more about why people(in general) feel the need to
announce their departure, and is no personal attack on FL himself. I dont know why he
felt the need to leave, but he decided it was better left unsaid, and thats okay.
I hope he knows if he ever wanted to return here, we would welcome him back.


----------



## spider89119 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am on a couple of other forums about my other hobbies, and this goes on everywhere. No rhyme or reason, just typical forum shenanigans.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

fordcowboy said:


> well i think it to stop us for asking what happen to some body that has more on. I glad he posted this but sorry to see he is moving on.


That makes sense. My question is answered. I am actually glad I asked because, I never thought of it this way. I usually felt like they are asking us th beg them to stay. Now I can realize that may not be the case.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm always sad to see someone go. I understand some are more into slots than others. I think it's polite to let others know you're stepping away from the forum so friends aren't wondering or worrying where someone disappeared. I do think that terminating the account is a bit extreme though. Some folks do change their mind down the road sometimes. 99.9% of the time they'll be welcomed back. I wish you well FullyLoaded, and the lights will be on if you should decide to return!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Well said Slotcarman! My feelings exactly.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, fcb, I gotta agree with micyou03. You point out a perfectly logical reason that I completely overlooked. Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well sure...ya may notice from time to time we put out APB's on people too!

Has anybody seen so-and-so?

....or whatever happened to you know who?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You mean Resinmonger? or Joez?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Not just a bloghole*

Uh yeah.... as a matter of fact I had them typed in along with a few others and took it out. You read my mind Rich. Very twilight zone. Get out of my head Tex. LOLOLOLOL!

Ya see, HT is a family thing and many of the folks ya meet start becoming like extended family members. Granted most a ya's are like the freckled, left handed side of the family with six fingers... that no one talks about; but kin folk just the same, as we are all bound by the common thread that is our love of lil' cars.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> You mean Resinmonger? or Joez?


I really miss Resinmonger. 

-- D


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, I hear ya, D. Resinmonger popped in my mind instantly. I really miss his participation, too.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Hey Bill, the six fingers just means we can type bettter!!!!!

Thanks for considering us all family.

Old Blue


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm always sad to see someone go. I understand some are more into slots than others. I think it's polite to let others know you're stepping away from the forum so friends aren't wondering or worrying where someone disappeared. I do think that terminating the account is a bit extreme though. Some folks do change their mind down the road sometimes. 99.9% of the time they'll be welcomed back. I wish you well FullyLoaded, and the lights will be on if you should decide to return!


Joe - Well said and I agree 

FullyLoaded - we'll be here if you change your mind :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

My addition to the List of the Lost is Boss9 . Any info ?









Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Not a peep.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not to rain on any ones parade. but, with the exception of Bruce's wife, not many family members are going to know how to notify all a persons online contacts in the event of emergency or death. some of us are already over 50. my family wouldn't have the slightest clue to even try to notify any one on the numerous chat and bulletin boards I grace with my presence. sometimes the final solution is the reason folks disappear. hopefully the folks that Y'all are looking for are just AWOL.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What if I feel off the face of the earth...*



alpink said:


> not to rain on any ones parade. but, with the exception of Bruce's wife, not many family members are going to know how to notify all a persons online contacts in the event of emergency or death. some of us are already over 50. my family wouldn't have the slightest clue to even try to notify any one on the numerous chat and bulletin boards I grace with my presence. sometimes the final solution is the reason folks disappear. hopefully the folks that Y'all are looking for are just AWOL.


Honda or CJ would call my house eventually and let you all know if I got flattened by a steamroller or similar fate.

C'Mon guys you gotta have a back up plan for this....hahahaha :lol:

I'm 46 right now so if you guys don't see me here in 50 years....you will know what happened

Bob...use the buddy system...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Honda or CJ would call my house eventually and let you all know if I got flattened by a steamroller or similar fate.
> 
> C'Mon guys you gotta have a back up plan for this....hahahaha :lol:
> 
> ...


This usually doesn't happen, unless you're one of Dr. Evil's henchmen.. Having your head chewed off by ill tempered, slightly mutated sea bass is another possibility.  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What Alpink said is very true. As I live all alone and have No family at all- Nobody. All I have are a few friends, and not many 3D ones left anymore either, as I had 4 of my closest friends die last Sept within 2 weeks of each other. Actually, their deaths kinda turned me back to HO slots to keep sane, and eventually to these forums. Soooo... my online friends on various forums are pretty much all i have. And if something ever happens to me, I don't think any of you will ever know about it


----------

